# Fighting Fish



## Miranda (Jun 25, 2008)

I am going am going 2 start breeding siamese fighting fish, i've never done this before i've read abit of info on the net about doing this but i was hoping sum1 here might either already breed them or have done in the past that might have some good advice for me before i start.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

the best advise is to keep them seperated until you have primed them for breeding, alot of food. you can store the males in masion jars until the females are ready, add the male to your breeding tank and let him build a bubble nest and the female early evening and let nature take it course. There is a good article in aug 2008 tropical fish mag this month, still not finished reading it, all so there are a ton of web site to breeding betas. I know it easier to just do what other tell you but for me half the fun it find reading and studing.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone know where to get true giant Bettas? It doesn't matter to me what fin type they are (though I prefer the longer fin varieties; half moon, doubletail, etc.) as long as they look nice! by the way, i stink at breeding bettas. never had them get along. either the female was unwilling, or another reason (once, I had a pair that I was trying to breed and the male was too dumb to know where to go once he had her attention; leading her all over the tank!), like the female attacking the male without actually hurting him!!! (he was hiding in a corner the next day with no physical damage. he never did flare up to his male neibor though.) I was just thinking that when I get a pond (who knows when) I'll have giant bettas in there! wouldn't that be cool!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

also,is there an age limit for breedable bettas? meaning will they lose interest in breeding if kept healthy at a certain time? I have a beautful purple female that I am dying to breed to a royal blue, as soon as I change the tank and get that male!!!! pics coming soon!!!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 25, 2008)

I got my fighters 2 breed, its amazing 2 c, simese fighting fish r very romantic but at the same time very violent with each other. It only takes a couple of days 4 the eggs 2 hatch so i'm expecting the babys 2morrow (10th of july) it looks like there r gonna be a fair few there was so many eggs but i dont know how many will make it.

I have read that between the agers of 6- 12 months is the best time to breed them. sounds like a very pretty female u have Daniel would love to c d pics! My male is a shortfined black and my female is a mix of blue red and green. they r gonna make some nice little babys.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the interest in my female betta, Saphire!









a Really nice fish; though she does look more purpley in real life!

do you think she can still breed? or is she too old?


----------



## Randa (Jul 9, 2008)

She is lovely, how old is she do u know? 6- 12 months is the best time to breed male and female fighters. If you dont know how old she is just add 6 months on top of how long its been since when you got her from the pet shop, thats how old they uselly are in the pet shops. Even if she is older than 12 months it would still worth trying, they roughly only live 2- 3 years you might get lucky. 

I killed my fighters babies by accindant i'm so shattered! I tryed to give them acoulpe of drops of eeg food to strengthen the babies b4 they would be born and the lid came off and half the bottle spilled into the tank had to do an emergency clean because all the water went very cloudy! 5 babies still hatched the around lunch time the next day, they lived for maybe 24 hours, shattered.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes danny there is an age where the male will not make his bubblenest anymore. You want to get the male breeding right when he is able to for the longest amount of time that he will breed.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

weird.... I have a 2 year old male that still makes bubblenests occationally!!!

But what about females......?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

He may make a nest but it usually wont hold for a good breed. Nests are also made just when hes getting taking a breath so that might be all it is. Also a two year old could possibly breed.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Breeding bettas is challenging and lots of rewarding work. I have bred only one successful batch. They required feeding 5 - 6 times per day plus cleaning after each feeding of the debris, not to mention raising food for them. I litterally slept on the floor next to the baby tank feeding them and vacuuming the floor afterwards several times per night since I work days. When they grew large enough, they were in mason jars in my bedroom. All my babies found happy homes with my co-workers. Good luck with your breeding efforts! Bettas are superb fish!
Fishfinder


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

fishfinder said:


> I litterally slept on the floor next to the baby tank feeding them and vacuuming the floor afterwards several times per night since I work days. Fishfinder


 somewhere out there, theres some fishies that appreciate that!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Not to mention co-workers ...


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I lost Saphire friday .... I was doing a water change when I realized that I had now am-quel, so I had to use a substitute,and this was sunday. from then on, she did little moving, until thursday when she seemed almost normal, but I added he am-quel anyways (i brought it home from school. I had forgotten about it). next day, she was dead. I didn't know you could put too much am-quel and actually hurt the fish..... (I dumped in a whole capful ) I should have done a water change instead ....


----------

